# How can I make a head larger?



## Angela Rutigliano (Aug 7, 2016)

So i made a foam head of Bonnie the Bunny from FNAF and i finished it, i used felt to cover it.
But its kinda small and digs into my face.
I have a con at the end of the month and a contest but its really painful. Any idea how to fix it?? I have plenty of foam and felt left over.
But as you can see the back digs in, pushing my face forward, it's pushes on my nose snd the teeth dig into my chin somewhat.
I was thinking cutting into the back of the head and adding foam* for space but I'm not sure. Any advice will be cherished!


----------



## MEDS (Aug 7, 2016)

Let me preface this by saying that I do not know anything about fursuit making. What about flaring the base of the neck out in the back? That should pull it off of your face a bit.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Aug 9, 2016)

try carving on the inside! when i was making my head, my nose was pretty squished inside. so i carved out until it was comfortable. it doesn't really sound like you need a bigger head, just more space inside.


----------



## Angela Rutigliano (Aug 9, 2016)

cosmo-cat said:


> try carving on the inside! when i was making my head, my nose was pretty squished inside. so i carved out until it was comfortable. it doesn't really sound like you need a bigger head, just more space inside.



I did! I carved as much as I could on the inside of the muzzle.  I can breath comfortably but the bridge of my nose is still squished and my chin. But if I carve any more I'll hit the felt. Lol
I didn't measure this thing out too good. It was way more comfortable before the felt


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 9, 2016)

Here my friend
Artificial cranial deformation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I believe this will serve you well! Unfortunately it's best down when you're an infant so it may be very painful and hard to pull off now


----------



## cosmo-cat (Aug 9, 2016)

hm, the only thing you can do then is to remove the felt and add more foam. at least you'll know to plan it out for the future!


----------

